# State Government is closed for business...



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

make special note about essential services not being shut down. The CO's that i know don't stop working even if they are not paid. They will pay for their own gas to catch someone violating. they are eager beavers.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Looks like the area I hunt is gonna need another lock and chain....... again. :evil:


I was thinking the exact samething. I wait all year for this time of year. I don't get endless days of vacation and they wait until now to start this crap. I find a lock on the campground we're going to and well, Stuff does happen. And Yes I think it's time to do a complete FLUSH in Lansing and let some of us that really Love this State take a swing at it. FRANK


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

This sucks....the writing has been on the wall all summer. 

Just like the auto companies we won't make the tough cuts until the last flippin minute. This and next years budgets are being made whole with hundreds of Millions of stimulus dollars. UNACCEPTABLE. 

Cuts need to be made and revenues shored up....tangled up in all this is the State's wetland program, the program in which I work. If the program is returned to the Army corp, approx. 900,000 acres of isolated wetlands become unregulated, read as can be filled in, overnight. 

A few folks may benefit from this arrangement, but somehow I doubt the little guy will...stay tuned....andy


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm too busy figuring out how i can remote into my office here from north dakota. once i figure that out, michigan can kiss my ass.


I couldn't agree more. As others have said, this state is the laughing stock of the country. I'm counting down the time until my daughter graduates high school. After that the politicians in Michigan can suck it.

Get them all out I say. However, it will never happen. Status quo will never allow it. I got an idea, how about we raise taxes on the smokers again. I haven't smoked in 3 years, but I'm sure the current smokers won't mind carrying the burden for the rest of us right. Maybe put a higher tax on soda. Before too long we will be getting taxed to fart in our cars while driving down the roads that are in such piss poor shape that we can't keep a suspension on a vehicle.

I can go on, but I think I might be off the soap box now.

Proceed.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

they maybe able to make the budget last another month,but just think how crazy the gma's will be on Nov. 1 when the state closes then.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

kinda off topic but will we be able to buy lic for hunting ?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

As I remember when the gov shuts down state land becomes closed to the public but whether or not that would ever be enforced is anybodys guess


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

Just a few thoughts to save money for our leaders.

#1 1 4 day weekend per month for state employee's

#2 one house legislature, instead of two.

#3 Part time legislature

#4 20% pay cut for elected officials until the states rainy day fund is restored.

#5 no free condoms, needles, or other crap that they hand out to people.

#6 eliminate term limits, so when we find the occasinal good person we can keep them. Besides we already have term limits, they are called elections.

#7 raise the price of tickets and fines for those that break the law.

#8 require state employess to take one extra week vacation / unpaid until rainey day fund is restored.

#9 impose a hiring, and new program freeze until financial security is restored.

#10 install shock collars on all officials, so if they don't get off there behind and approve a budget, we can stick it to them.

Just a thought.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> And we can bait too :evilsmile


so your telling me you cant bait right now?





















:lol:


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe they'll find a few million all of a sudden and everything will be A O K.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it! I knew I should have gotten them tabs for the boat sooner.:sad:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Michigander1 said:


> kinda off topic but will we be able to buy lic for hunting ?


That's a real good question. Yes, the on-line system is automated, but there is still some human interaction required. So whether this system would stay up and running is anyone's guess right now. But you have until midnight...a bit over 3 hours, left. Then Cinderella turns back into that peasant :lol:


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

As of right now, all non-essential employees will not work tommow. Areas requiring staff will be closed by end of buisness tommow at the latest. Gates will be locked. 

If you drive through downtown Lansing, you can see some signs that say something like: 'Closed because the Legisilature did not pass a budget...' 

The closures are a result of not having the funds legally appropriated...also known as: not having the money in the bank to write a check for the bills.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

just ducky said:


> That's a real good question. Yes, the on-line system is automated, but there is still some human interaction required. So whether this system would stay up and running is anyone's guess right now. But you have until midnight...a bit over 3 hours, left. Then Cinderella turns back into that peasant :lol:


 I went and got mine just to be safe.No one knows.I wont hunt without it.I thought Cinderella was hot as a peasant :lol:.You see her doing all the cleaning .Thats a keeper ,Mich


----------



## buck_buster (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder although I am sure most of you have already purchased your license, If there is a government shutdown, those of you who may not have already purchased your license will be out of luck until a budget is agreed upon. All terminals will shutdown.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

that doesnt really make sense that they are going to "unplug" the terminals for licenses. . wal mart and my local sports shops wont shut down. . i guess nothing this state does makes sense. .


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> that doesnt really make sense that they are going to "unplug" the terminals for licenses. . wal mart and my local sports shops wont shut down. . i guess nothing this state does makes sense. .


Like I said in a previous post, the system is automated, but there is some human intervention just like most on-line systems. So I'm not positive, but guessing they are right...off-line until further notice.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

If everything shuts down who the heck is going to be there checking your license?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Like I said in a previous post, the system is automated, but there is some human intervention just like most on-line systems. So I'm not positive, but guessing they are right...off-line until further notice.


no I got that part. . I know if you buy certain licenses online, they are mailed to you so there would be no one to mail it. I guess with the automate store system, it seems like its just like a credit card machine. I dont see how anyone is involved as it prints the license right on the sot. unless there is someone in Lansing sitting in a chair makin $100,000 a year to watch and make sure the computer stays plugged in  haha


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> no I got that part. . I know if you buy certain licenses online, they are mailed to you so there would be no one to mail it. I guess with the automate store system, it seems like its just like a credit card machine. I dont see how anyone is involved as it prints the license right on the sot. unless there is someone in Lansing sitting in a chair makin $100,000 a year to watch and make sure the computer stays plugged in  haha


Yeah I know...doesn't seem logical. But I don't believe that system is completely automated...no human involvement at all. Plus we've been told that there will be no IT support staff available at the state level, so if there is a problem with one of these systems, or the Sec. of State for drivers licenses and tabs, they'll be no one there to fix it. Again, my best guess is these will be considered "non-essential" and will be out of commission. But just my best guess.


----------

